

Using AngularJS to Pull Facebook Events - phragg
http://blog.austinkpickett.com/using-angularjs-to-pull-facebook-events/
Getting a bit comfortable with AngularJS and decided to whip up this little tutorial. There&#x27;s a working demo at the bottom.<p>If you have any critiques on the language&#x2F;code please let me know.<p>Thanks!
======
phragg
Hey all, I just wrote up this tutorial to pull in Facebook events. The working
demo is at the bottom.

If you have any critiques on it, I'd love to hear.

